

LucidJS: a lightweight, dependency-free event emitter library - godfreykfc
http://robertwhurst.github.com/LucidJS/

======
huskyr
For those looking for more event libraries, try Stapes.js. As a bonus you'll
also get class creation and MVC-like get/set with change events:

<http://hay.github.com/stapes/#m-mixinEvents>

Full disclosure: i'm the author :)

------
rstacruz
If you are using jQuery and just need a simple generic event emitter, you may
not need this library.

    
    
        var emitter = jQuery({});
        emitter.on('ready', function() { alert("Ready!"); });
        emitter.trigger('ready');
    

...or if you're on Node, Node.js already has API for events:

    
    
        var EventEmitter = require('events').EventEmitter;
    
        var emitter = new EventEmitter();
        emitter.on('ready', function() { alert("Ready!"); });
        emitter.trigger('ready');
    

The reason you'd use LucidJS is for its other features that these solutions
don't have, like `.set()` and `.pipe()`.

~~~
godfreykfc
The author did a talk at VanJS today, and he compared LucidJS with other
events library[1]. From what I got out of it, besides the nice features it
offers (set/pipe/etc), this is probably most useful for people who would like
to release a library/JS API without depending on one of the "heavier"
frameworks - for example, libraries like History.js would be able to use
LucidJS as the events library instead of coupling with something like jQuery
or rolling their own.

[1]: <http://lucidjs.harp.io/#slide-30>

------
smagch
It might be nice to register on component(1) registry.
<https://github.com/component/component/wiki/Components>

------
binarymax
Since its not stated anywhere that I could see, and I wanted to see its
'lightweightness'...minified it is 8.9k and gzipped it is 2.3k

------
borplk
Can someone give me a basic explanation/examples of the use cases of event
emitters?

